# Recommended equipment to carry?



## yogiblair (19 Nov 2017)

Hi,
I recently got into cycling following back surgery and found that I am really comfortable on the bike. Initially on an old MTB I started putting in the miles.

I ordered myself a new Merida Speeder 200 - flat bar, and I must say I am delighted with it. It arrived yesterday afternoon and I set off for my first adventure at 0800 this morning. Only 4miles in to my journey I got a flat. Boom stopped in my tracks. As Christmas is approaching I had given my wife a list of accessories I would like, saddle bag, tyre levers, inner tubes, mini pump and multi-tool. But in my excitement of getting out on my new bike, decided I would be alright with out these things as it’s new and won’t give me any issues!

I learnt a tough lesson today but luckily when I got home and told my wife I was going to the bike shop to buy stuff, she informed me Santa has been early and all the above magically appeared (to the precise spec I put on my wish list!)

I got out for an hour tonight and my new bike is a flying machine, I am delighted with it. 

My questions is, any recommendations on other kit to carry when setting off on a journey?

Thanks!


----------



## the stupid one (19 Nov 2017)

You didn't mention (glueless-or-otherwise) patches, so I'll add those. Handy if you should get a second puncture after putting in your spare tube, or if you can't be bothered to take the wheel off and can reach the puncture by exposing only the affected part of the tube.

Mobile phone.

Spare cash/card.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2017)

Chain tool (if it's not in the multi-tool) and a couple of spare chain links

A couple of tie straps

Some duct tape


----------



## arch684 (19 Nov 2017)

As above plus money


----------



## mjr (19 Nov 2017)

I favour electrical tape and cable ties over duct tape.

Make sure your multi tool actual has all you want for your bike - I would gladly slap whoever started putting 2½mm Allen heads and various torx heads on bikes!


----------



## Joffey (19 Nov 2017)

My top tip (if they will fit in your saddle bag) are a pair of nitrile gloves (or latex) so if you are fixing your bike you don't get your hands filthy and a good few sheets of toilet roll just in case you get caught short at the side of the road.

You can put the gloves on whilst you are wiping your bum if you are worried about germs too!


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Nov 2017)

The advice above largely has it covered, but I can't believe that no-one has mentioned the most important emergency item for any cyclist to carry - Haribo! 

My personal preference is for Tangfastic, but others prefer Starmix.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2017)

A couple of wet wipes in a tiny sandwich bag. I always poke my fingers through nitrile gloves and prefer to work with bare hands, and then clean up afterwards with wipes. They weigh nothing and take up no space.


----------



## mjr (19 Nov 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> The advice above largely has it covered, but I can't believe that no-one has mentioned the most important emergency item for any cyclist to carry - Haribo!
> 
> My personal preference is for Tangfastic, but others prefer Starmix.


You could just chew a puncture patch. They're about the same texture and possibly healthier without the sugar and colours.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Nov 2017)

Whilst I'm reluctant to say not to bother with a chain tool I've only once needed one on the road. And that was my own fault as I'd foolishly pooh-poohed the instruction to use a new special link to put the chain back on the day before. And I'd also foolishly taken the chain off to clean it which is silly.

Ok you might need a chain tool, but where do you stop?..

So, tyre levers, multi tool, spare tube AND puncture kit and pump. Cable ties and tape for bodge ups and that's about it. If I get oily hands then I wipe them in grass and don't bother with gloves or what not.

As an aside, nearly 40 years ago my dad suggested stuffing a rag under the seat to wipe your hands if the chain comes off. I duly pooh-poohed this and he just went on and on about it, then stuffed a rag under the seat without telling me. A while after the rag fell out into the chain jamming rhe tyre into th frame making the bike unrideable 15 miles from home when I'd not bothered with a spanner. I used words !

(edited for spelling and clarity)


----------



## crazyjoe101 (20 Nov 2017)

Spare chain links, or quick-links, whatever you want to call them (and a chain breaker to get rid of the broken link). I've never needed them myself but I rescued a club-mate and his son who was being towed at the time from having to walk back to the cafe and wait for collection. 2 minute stop and the bike was on the road again, way better than changing a tube


----------



## raleighnut (20 Nov 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Whilst I'm reluctant to say not to bother with a chain tool I've only once needed one on the road. And that was my own fault as I'd foolishly pooh poohed the instruction to use a new special link to put the chain back on the day before. And I'd also foolishly taken the chain off to clean it which is silly.
> 
> Ok you might need a chain tool, butt..
> 
> ...


The rag stuffed into the saddle rails is very 'Old school'.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2017)

And don't forget the good old kitchen sink


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2017)

I would add a foil survival blanket. It might sound dramatic but I’ve seen two situations this year when riders in shock after a crash needed covering. In each case all that was available was other people’s clothing. That is until I got my blanket out.

On Friday night all our club members will receive a survival blanket. 

Some people carry a CO2 cartridge for better pressure after changing tubes. I don’t currently but I’m changing my mind after watching a friend last week.

Zip ties.
Cycle lock.


----------



## arch684 (20 Nov 2017)

Your going to need a bigger saddle bag


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Nov 2017)

Make sure you have TWO spare inner tubes. A double puncture is not unheard of. 

The top bracket of my bottle holder snapped yesterday. Fortunately a cable tie fixed it within seconds. A very minor issue, but easily solved if prepared.


----------



## Nibor (20 Nov 2017)

Jelly babies


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Nov 2017)

If you want to get less punctures, take the cheap tyres off and buy some high quality tyres, which have good puncture resistant. If you don't change the cheap tyres, you'll get more frequent punctures................


----------



## raleighnut (20 Nov 2017)

arch684 said:


> Your going to need a bigger saddle bag


----------



## yogiblair (20 Nov 2017)

arch684 said:


> Your going to need a bigger saddle bag


Or a trailer!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (20 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Some people carry a CO2 cartridge for better pressure after changing tubes. I don’t currently but I’m changing my mind after watching a friend last week.


Everyone always offers the CO2 cartridges until they see the frame pump


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Nov 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> If you want to get less punctures, take the cheap tyres off and buy some high quality tyres, which have good puncture resistant. If you don't change the cheap tyres, you'll get more frequent punctures................



Don’t believe the tyre manufacturers hype though. My Schwalbe Landcruisers are supposed to be ‘Kevlar protected’ by I’ve had 3 punctures in 6 weeks.


----------



## mjr (20 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Don’t believe the tyre manufacturers hype though. My Schwalbe Landcruisers are supposed to be ‘Kevlar protected’ by I’ve had 3 punctures in 6 weeks.


Kevlar's fine but it has its limits, as it sounds you've found out. More flexible but less resistant than the aramid and nylon (I think) used in the tougher tyres. I still run Kevlar on most bikes, though, because it's so much more comfortable.


----------



## User6179 (20 Nov 2017)

Joffey said:


> You can put the gloves on whilst you are wiping your bum if you are worried about germs too!





slowmotion said:


> A couple of wet wipes in a tiny sandwich bag. I always poke my fingers through nitrile gloves and prefer to work with bare hands, and then clean up afterwards with wipes


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Kevlar's fine but it has its limits, as it sounds you've found out. More flexible but less resistant than the aramid and nylon (I think) used in the tougher tyres. I still run Kevlar on most bikes, though, because it's so much more comfortable.



I’ll look out for the other protection types. I am getting tired of replacing inner tubes by the side of the road. Like you say, the tyres are a very comfortable ride.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Nov 2017)

Eddy said:


>


Well spotted!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Nov 2017)

A lightweight lock for a stop at a cafe or pub?


----------



## Profpointy (20 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> A lightweight lock for a stop at a cafe or pub?



Mmm if it needs locking I'd get a proper lock rather than a special unsatisfactory lock - which'll invevitably be all you have when locking it up somewhere dodgy and you've not bothered with your good lock


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Nov 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Don’t believe the tyre manufacturers hype though. My Schwalbe Landcruisers are supposed to be ‘Kevlar protected’ by I’ve had 3 punctures in 6 weeks.



I have Schwalbe Marathon+ on the rear, Vittoria Ranonneur on the front on the Winter bike, no punctures in 0ver 12 months.

Vittoria Ranonneur on both front and rear on the Summer bike, no punctures in 3 years.

4000+ miles of cycling this year.

700 x 28mm Vittoria Ranonneur are £13 at Decathlon, they have excellent puncture resistance on the top tread, the side walls offer less protection, but still probably the best puncture resistant tyre for the price, IMHO.
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/700x28-randonneur-road-bike-tyre-id_8303019.html


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Nov 2017)

yogiblair said:


> Hi,
> I recently got into cycling following back surgery and found that I am really comfortable on the bike. Initially on an old MTB I started putting in the miles.
> 
> I ordered myself a new Merida Speeder 200 - flat bar, and I must say I am delighted with it. It arrived yesterday afternoon and I set off for my first adventure at 0800 this morning. Only 4miles in to my journey I got a flat. Boom stopped in my tracks. As Christmas is approaching I had given my wife a list of accessories I would like, saddle bag, tyre levers, inner tubes, mini pump and multi-tool. But in my excitement of getting out on my new bike, decided I would be alright with out these things as it’s new and won’t give me any issues!
> ...



First off, run gatorskins or similar. Having suffered five punctures in ten rides, since gatoring up I’ve not had a puncture in two years.

2x Practice changing tubes at home

Kit;

2x inner tubes
2x CO2 cartridges
1x cartridge adapter
1x mini spare rear light
1x charging cable for lights
2x latex gloves
2x bullet proof tyre levers
Allen/hex key set for _your_ bike, don’t assume

Enjoy


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Nov 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Vittoria Ranonneur on both front and rear on the Summer bike, no punctures in 3 years.



Sold! I’ll definitely be checking these out!


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> First off, run gatorskins or similar. Having suffered five punctures in ten rides, since gatoring up I’ve not had a puncture in two years.
> 
> 2x Practice changing tubes at home



Sound advice - I run Gators on both road bikes and can't recommend them highly enough.

And even better advice about practicing fixing a puncture. I didn't cycle for 20-odd years, but just assumed I'd still be OK with stuff like that - after all, it's like riding a bike innit? 
Actually it wasn't. I was lucky enough to have reached home before noticing the 3 inch thorn sticking out of the sidewall. It took me nearly half an hour of wrestling with the bike, the wheel, the tyre and tube in the warmth of a well lit kitchen - goodness knows how long it would have taken me in the cold, on a bridleway, in fading light. The good news is that following fixes have been much quicker and involved considerably less swearing...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2017)

Beer tokens


----------



## Sharky (22 Nov 2017)

You can worry too much about what could go wrong. Aside from punctures, very little goes wrong and you always get home some how.

But if you do any maintenance on the bike, take all the tools you used on the next ride - nuts & bolts always seem to work loose on the first ride if they are going to.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Nov 2017)

@Sharky is spot on with this and apart from fixing flats the only roadside maintenance I can recall in recent years is to tighten a bottle cage and raise a saddle.

I did recently have to scrounge a cleat screw on two separate occasions from the same friend!!!!

I love guys who carry the kitchen sink in their saddle bag.


----------



## Jody (22 Nov 2017)

Stick a £20 note in your phone if it has a removable back for emergency taxi, food, drink, beer.


----------



## mjr (22 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> @Sharky is spot on with this and apart from fixing flats the only roadside maintenance I can recall in recent years is to tighten a bottle cage and raise a saddle.
> 
> I did recently have to scrounge a cleat screw on two separate occasions from the same friend!!!!
> 
> I love guys who carry the kitchen sink in their saddle bag.


They hate you, scrounging cleat screws from them and not learning to carry spares 

I've also snapped a gear cable, a few brake cables, had a pedal come loose, had a crank come loose... probably a few more things like that. Also, when I was hit by a car, the gear system was knackered but I had the tools to disconnect it and ride home as a low-geared single speed. I don't carry everything, but I think a 400g toolkit will cover most things except bearing failures.



Jody said:


> Stick a £20 note in your phone if it has a removable back for emergency taxi, food, drink, beer.


Either taxis are cheap where you live or you don't ride far from home!


----------



## Jody (22 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Either taxis are cheap where you live or you don't ride far from home!



Both. MTB and road loops will usually stay within 10-20 miles of home. A bit further out and if it ever happened the money would keep me fed and warm while someone came to pick me up.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (22 Nov 2017)

I can vouch for the Marathon+ got them on my current bike and had them on my previous bike. 20 mile round trip to and from work using busy roads and no issues with punctures worth getting in my opinion. I think sometimes it can just be luck with punctures


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Nov 2017)

Jody said:


> Stick a £20 note in your phone if it has a removable back for emergency taxi, food, drink, beer.


Great thing about the new tenners is being plastic they're not affected by water so I keep one in the zipper pocket of my jersey. The current one has been through the wash dozens of times!
I also keep a cereal bar or two in my baggie, "frusli" or "nature valley" are my favourites. 
I keep all my items in a little home made saddle bag permanently fixed to the bike I'm currently riding, I've only ever been out once without it (due to swapping bikes). You can guess what happened


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2017)

Taking a couple of Scotch eggs with me for tomorrows ride.


----------



## Kajjal (24 Nov 2017)

2x latex gloves (or more)

This is a big one as it saves getting oil all over your hands and then everything you touch afterwards.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Nov 2017)

I've tried various "energy" bars, some are better than others (High5 are quite good), but if I'm totally honest a Snickers bar does much the same job, is cheaper and more importantly tastier.

Energy gels however are the work of the devil and should be avoided except in dire emergencies...


----------



## Sharky (24 Nov 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I've tried various "energy" bars, some are better than others (High5 are quite good), but if I'm totally honest a Snickers bar does much the same job, is cheaper and more importantly tastier.
> 
> Energy gels however are the work of the devil and should be avoided except in dire emergencies...


Bought one today and it was called more appropriately a "knackered bar" !


----------



## Sharky (24 Nov 2017)

And a photo ..


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Nov 2017)

Mine from a few rides ago:





Also pretty accurate at that point too


----------



## froze (25 Nov 2017)

I don't have time to read all the posts so I'm sure all of what I'll mention has already been said, but to start, say no to electrical tape, say yes to black Gorilla tape, it's much tougher and more useful then even duct tape. 

For small loose stuff you can make a Altoids tin to carry that stuff and put it in the saddlebag, I made my from this idea but customized it for my needs: http://www.instructables.com/id/Bycicle-Survival-Kit-/ In that tin 2 layers of about 1/16ths of inch thick foam padding I cut to size of the tin. On the bottom of the tin I put butterfly stitches, bandaids, $50 in bills, 50 cents in quarters, I then put one of the foam pads on top of that, then Park glueless boot patches go on top of that foam pad, then I cut one of the pads into an L shape so that the cut out section fits 2 Park Glueless patch boxes side by side and place that pad on top of the previous pad, then I fit in the Park Glueless patch boxes, one with the patches and the other I put pills in for diarrhea, benadryl, sinus headache pills, and ibuprofen (logic will tell you why I carry those pills, and I throw out the old and put in new at the start of every season). On top of that last L shaped pad I have an extra computer battery, schrader to presta converter, house key, and bike lock key (though I don't always carry my lock it's just in there for when I do). I then glued a state ID card to the inside of the tin lid.

I have a Topeak Aero Wedge bag, the tin fits nicely into the web restraint on the lid of the bag. In the bag I carry a spare tube rolled tightly and held with a rubber band in a ziplock bag, Park MTB 3 multi tool, cheap pair of folding pliers, a VAR tire lever, a set of Soma Steel Core tire levers rubberbanded together, 4 alcohol pads (for cleaning the tube after sanding it for a patch, and for cleaning road rash), 2 lens cleaning pads, and 4 handwipe toweletes (you can get these for free at certain resturants, they're great for cleaning your hands after fixing a flat or mechanical problem), and paper towels in case of needing to take a dump in the wild (paper towels last longer in a seat bag then toilet paper does), 4 short zip ties, on long rides or tours I put a meal replacement bar in the bag, and when I do a weekend tour I throw in 2 FiberSpokes, and finally my cell phone sometimes!

I don't carry a spare chain link because if you break a chain you can take out the broken link and put the chain back together minus a link or two, the only problem you'll have doing that is you might not be able to go into your smallest or your largest sprocket but otherwise you can ride like normal. I also don't carry a 2 spare tubes, I can repair a hole in a tube and be on the road in the same time it takes me to replace the tube, so why bother? I don't throw out a tube because I got a puncture, I fix it, and there's no reason to take up that sort of space in a seat bag for 2 tubes unless you're not proficient at fixing a tube. You're probably wondering how I can fix a flat in a tube faster then replacing the tube. First off most punctures I can find quickly from eyeballing the tread, once it is found I leave the whole wheel on the bike, I don't take it off, I take off about half of one side of the tire bead with the puncture in the middle, I then pull out about a quarter of the tube with the puncture in the middle, prep the hole to accept the glueless patch and patch, I then pull out the thing that punctured my tire, replace the tube and put the tire back on, pump and go. I don't have to worry about putting the wheel back on, I don't have to wait for glue to dry, I don't have to roll up a flatted tube letting air out as I go so it will fit in the bag. I also don't carry CO2 because I don't like the idea of buying air that I can get for free, I also don't like the idea of going home and taking all the CO2 out of the tube and refilling with air...why do the same work twice? Where's the time savings in that? Besides I'm not racing so I don't need to get to the finish line. I also don't like the waste of the product, in fact I actually hate cyclists for using CO2 because most of those primates throw their used CO2's on the side of the road!

On the subject of glueless patches, a lot of people don't like them but I have had only 3 glueless patches fail in over 20 years of using them, one was my first attempt, the other 2 were cheap Skab or somesuch name patches that wouldn't stick, after that I only bought Park or Specialized Fatboy patches, lezyne supposedly makes a great glueless patch too but I haven't tried those. If the tube is properly prepped the glueless patch will hold for the life of the tube. 

I rarely have a mechanical issue on the road, in fact as weird as this sounds, in over 40 years of riding I have had only 1 mechanical issue, why not more you scream? Because I am very meticulous about checking my bikes over before and after every ride, I keep my bikes clean and lubed too, I catch almost all things before they lead to a breakdown. The one break down I had wasn't major, a headset on an older bike came loose, I tightened by hand since I had nothing that size in my bag to tighten it with, I rode the bike to a bike shop and they fixed for free but I gave them a $20 tip!

Of course the final tool is the mini pump, get a good one, most mini pumps will not reach the psi you want to put in the tire, the one I like the most is the Lezyne Road Drive large size, the other 2 sizes makes your work harder and I doubt if the small one will get to the psi you need, the medium I heard will but your work will be harder with it. There are 2 or 3 others that are also good like the Topeak Racerocket HP will but it's more difficult to use at higher psi then the Lezyne; next one is the Topeak Road Morph G though technically this one is not a mini, it's a half frame pump, it works the best of any mini, but it's ungainly looking; next one is the Airace Mini Veloce, not quite as good as the Lezyne more on the lines of the Topeak Racerocket HP. There maybe one or two more but I don't know what those would be. I own all those pumps except for the Airace which I'm considering buying one just to try it out, besides I need another one anyways!


----------



## Cycleops (25 Nov 2017)

Sharky said:


> But if you do any maintenance on the bike, take all the tools you used on the next ride - nuts & bolts always seem to work loose on the first ride if they are going to.


Good point. Always worth checking on a new bike, particularly the chainrings.


----------



## mikeymustard (25 Nov 2017)

froze said:


> I don't have time to read all the posts.......


Blimey, that must've taken you an age to write! I half agree with you about co2 - even though I use co2 myself (it's just less faff and less space than a pump - imho) I can't understand why people ditch their empties in the road, and same for gel sachets. It just goes against the whole cycling ethos to my mind


----------



## mjr (27 Nov 2017)

mikeymustard said:


> even though I use co2 myself (it's just less faff and less space than a pump - imho) I can't understand why people ditch their empties in the road,


That ain't co2. Or a fish.


----------



## marzjennings (27 Nov 2017)

Pump, tube, multi-tool, duct tape, levers, puncture repair kit all fit inside the frame like this...






And the chain tool fits inside the headset...






No saddle bag required, everything is snug and secure, and there's no rattling or bags swinging about.


----------



## mikeymustard (27 Nov 2017)

marzjennings said:


> Pump, tube, multi-tool, duct tape, levers, puncture repair kit all fit inside the frame like this...
> 
> View attachment 385030
> 
> ...


shee-it, that looks like feck'n James Bond's bike!


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> That ain't co2. Or a fish.


I guess it beats packing paracetamol!


----------



## Ticktockmy (28 Nov 2017)

Take your old used toothpaste tube, cut off both ends, then cut it length ways, give it a good it a good wash, and you have a good boot if your tyre gets cut, or the tyre bubbles and bursts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Nov 2017)

Take a camera to capture those awesome views you are getting.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Nov 2017)

If I’m on one of my ‘mad missions’ like this

https://www.strava.com/activities/1130420863

I’ll pack a few tools, like chain hooks, a couple of quick links, spare pump, gas inflator, extra spare tubes, and a second multi tool, I’ll also take a couple of charged power banks, to ensure any tech I need ( phone etc.) can’t run out of power, at an inconvenient point. I also find that tyre boots / cut up toothpaste tubes are a good thing to have. A new 5 pound note will suffice, in an emergency.

If I’m doing something with a less idiotic distance / duration. Like this

https://www.strava.com/activities/1201277583

I’ll carry a couple of spare tubes, a multi tool, my phone, and a quick link for the chain, but not worry about the other bits so much.

If it’s only a short ride. Like this.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1229722206

I’ll probably only bother with a couple of spare tubes, and levers.

I always make sure I have a bank card, and some spare money with me, and in the shorter darker day-ed months, a couple of spare cheapo lights, in case the main lights fail.

These from Decathlon work well.







I’ll carry a front, and a rear light, just in case.


----------



## xzenonuk (29 Nov 2017)

spare chain links the quick release ones and a chain tool in case your chain snaps, then you can remove the broken link and replace it on the go 

i can vouch for they blinky lights in the post above their bright as hell, got a pair on my mtb and road bike to complement my main lights, their also 2.99 each, got a front and back both on blinky mode 

if you need more space you can get a tool bottle that fits in a second bottle rack as well.

i carry in my saddle bag, 1 spare tube, a puncture kit including tyre levers, a multi tool, a set of spare chain links, a chain tool.

and a pump on the frame, my road bike had its first puncture recently and i managed to get the psi up to 60 odd on a pump that says it goes to 120 and 120 is what it was pumped up too before i left lol

was a lot easier than getting a mtb tyre up to 60 with the pump i carry on it 

edit: only my road bike has a chain tool i need to buy a second one 

get a track pump with a gauge their cheap and awesome for before you take the bike out, hook it up see the tyre pressure and pump easily up to the desired pressure then win.

kudos to getting on the bike and i hope your enjoying it, your gonna be needing winter gloves 

edit: make sure the pump your carrying actually works, i went 12 miles got a puncture no problem i fixed it and the pump appeared to work after racking up about 20 more miles on the way back my tyre went flat in the pishing rain so im standing there getting soaked next to a noisy main road out of edinburgh, passing cyclist stopped and asked if i needed help,

nah im fine mate got a pump and all, i decide to put in my spare tube and got it all in and thinking sorted ill just pump this up now, NO the pump failed could get no air into the new tube.......

que the most important item, a water proof pocket with a phone to ask for a lift and the best bit was the lift said i had to walk a few miles because of the traffic, before i could get a lift lol

do not let that happen to you


----------



## Vantage (1 Dec 2017)

I remember in my early 20's I had my mountain bike equipped with a spare tube, puncture kit, tyre levers, pump and multitool and I was venturing into far more remote areas than I do these days.
I'm 41 now and the pendle is often stuffed to near capacity.
2 spare tubes kept in separate zippy bags. I discovered that the constant movement of the tubes on their own wore holes in them after a while. If you've ever had a blow out at speed, you'll know that by the time you come to a halt, the tyre riding on the rim leaves a series of pinch holes in the tube. Even cutting clean through the tube in some cases. This is where your spare tubes come in handy. 
The puncture kit is used at every opportunity unless the weather/time consraints force the use of a spare tube. 
Bontrager Mini Charger pump. Best pump I've ever used.
Tyre levers. 
Multi tool with built in chain tool and spoke key. 
Spare links. 
Spare rechargeable AA batteries for the Garmin. 
Brooks saddle spanner. 
Torx key for the bolt on the front light.
Victorinox Camper knife.
Small first aid kit with a few allergy relief and codiene phosphate pills, plasters and pads and 2 £5 notes. Anything requiring more that that is an ambulance job. 
Emergency blanket.
Several long zip ties.
2 toe clip straps.
Various usb cables to power stuff from the e-werk.
Selection of mars bars, cereal bars for treating the inevitable diabetic hypo and some Haribo just coz I like them.
Year round no matter what the weather I keep a rain coat, winter gloves, winter waterproof hat, buff and neoprene overshoes in there too. If I'm not already wearing them there's a pair of Aldi's water resistant leggings in there. I feel the weather in this country is getting more and more unpredicible every year.
For many riders this may seem like overkill and I won't deny it adds up to making the bike an unwieldy heavy brute to lug up hills, but it keeps me in my comfort zone. I'm covered for pretty much every eventuality.
As a bare minimum, you need what I carried in my mtb days. Anything less is stupidity. Anything more is whatever you feel happiest with. No point carrying tons of heavy crap if it makes you miserable. That defeats the point of cycling.


----------



## adamhearn (27 Dec 2017)

Man alive; what type of bag do you equip yourself with to carry that much !?!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2017)

adamhearn said:


> Man alive; what type of bag do you equip yourself with to carry that much !?!



The TARDIS bag


----------



## raleighnut (28 Dec 2017)

adamhearn said:


> Man alive; what type of bag do you equip yourself with to carry that much !?!









These cope well will about everything. (Long-flap 'Camper')


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2017)

A spare warm top this time of year.


----------



## Vantage (28 Dec 2017)

adamhearn said:


> Man alive; what type of bag do you equip yourself with to carry that much !?!



Carradice Pendle


----------

